# Counter Strike Source Lag - tried everything



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi. Just wondering if anyone can help with my lag issue in CSS.
The lag is when I and others are running or walking or whatever, their movements will be jerky. So they will be running and then jump forward a few places, etc. Thanks again.

I have a Dell XPS 3.2 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, x800 xt. I'm connected to a router, and have download speeds of 4.8 and upload speeds of 0.4. My ping in game is around 40.
I have tried various different rates, update and cmd rates but to no avail. I have also used custom cfg files to improve my framerate, which is around 70-80. I have rang up my ISP who say the line is fine, and they have increased speeds and lowered latency for me.

I have tried to download the latest driver for my graphics card. I say tried but the version still says 6.14 on my dxdiag. However, hardware aside I have always played this game and have had no issues until late. I have performed virus and spyware checks, and am sure nobody is stealing my bandwith.

Further info that might help anyone.. I have created a server with a few bots, and the lag is still happening. I don't really know what this means but I'm sure it would help if anybody was trying to think of the problem. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

What happens if you disconnect your internet, connect steam in offline mode and try to play?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply and the welcome.

I disconnected my internet and started steam offline. I then clicked create server with a few bots, but the problem still persists. The movements are still laggy.
I am also going to try and make a fraps video I have smaller, so I can put it on youtube and be more of a help. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Your graphics card is fairly old. - I think the reason that you cannot update your graphics drivers any further is because the Driver support for that card was ended some time ago.

What CPU do you have?

To find your CPU follow this:

Start -> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> Device Manager. You should see a big list of icons with little + signs next to them.

Click the plus sign next to "Processors".

Post everything listed under "Processors".


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah I see. I may consider purchasing a new one, although I'd be clueless how to install it..

Under processors, it says:

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Thanks again.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try updating to the latest DirectX from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=8b5cd64e-b4be-4135-95f8-ecfcf9182431


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've just downloaded that, made sure its fully updated. It still lags I'm afraid. 

If it is the graphics card that is causing the problem, does it matter that I used to play with the same setup and have no lag? As in the problem has only recently arisen, and was fine a few years ago with the same card.

I think it may be a setting or mode on the graphics card, but I have completely uninstalled everything and reinstalled it, so this shouldn't be the problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Your graphics card meets the minimum requirements for CSS.

Unless your graphics card has recently started to decline (possible seeing as it is fairly old), it shouldn't really be a graphics card problem, but it could be.

Do you have a different graphics card to use as a test? Perhaps borrow a friend's or use a spare?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't I'm afraid, wouldn't even know how to remove it or install it to my computer, but none of my friends have computers!

I would buy a new graphics card if I had to, but only if i was sure that was the problem. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Does this lag only happen in CSS? And then ONLY when people start moving?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as I'm aware it only happens in CSS yeah. I havn't got many games, but played condition zero and Mafia this morning, and they were fine. I was going to buy HL2 because its quite intensive, although I remember playing that a while back and it didn't lag.

Yeah its only when people start moving. If I stand still and aim around, there is no lag with the aim. But when I run and other people run, they lag. Also, just when I am standing still, I can see the little red and blue circles in the minimap lagging, as people run around.

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try verifying the games cache by doing the following:

Go to the games properties in Steam and select the tab "Local Files", then press the button "Verify integrity of game cache".

This will scan for errors and missing files and will download them from a Source update server.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just tried that, hasn't worked I'm afraid


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how you'd go about doing this, but you could try using your integrated video card on your motherboard (if you have one), and try running it. It would be very laggy, but if the jerking stops then you would know it's your video card.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have used Fraps to capture a video of the lag, and uploaded it for youtube if anybody wants to see the problem I'm having.

As you can see in the video, the lag is on the weapon movements, as well as the players running in front of me, they are very jerky.

One of the video is played online, and another is offline against bots, still with the same lag. Thanks.

YouTube - hl2 2009 07 13 18 07 52 81 custom

YouTube - hl2 2009 07 22 17 59 26 77 custom


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello jclarke91,

I think your CPU is the bottleneck or your graphics card. Have you tried lowering the settings to the minimum? What is the exact make and model of your laptop? I know its a Dell XPS, but that covers a huge range of laptops.

My suggestion to you is to be a desktop computer and never buy a dell computer again.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

If you decide to get a desktop, you can get a very nice one that will play all the games you like for around $600 - $1000ish.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. Yeah I've lowered all the settings to the minimum, but this doesn't help at all. As I said before also, the game has always worked fine with this setup and on max settings, so I don't think its a graphics issue.

Also, I don't have a laptop, my Dell XPS is a desktop. Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

To remove a video card, turn off the computer fully, then take the cover off. There are screws that hold the video card in place (you would be looking for a card that sticks into one side of the computer). 
On the front of the computer itself, it should say the exact motherboard name.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have made my own dedicated server, and then played on it through a LAN. When I done this, there was no lag at all in the game, and everything ran fine and smooth. Could this narrow the problem down? Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a little hard to tell. Thay could possibly indicate latency spikes in your Internet or dropped packets. Please post a www.speedtest.net result.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. My download speed is 4.86 mbps, and upload is 0.35 mbps. The ping is 49 ms. Regards.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

How far away was the server you were testing from? Pay attention to the ping on servers you try to join on CSS and only try to join servers with 200 ping or less. See if the problem persists after this.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

The server was 50 miles away, but I have tried servers a few hundred miles away with similar results. I am connected to servers on CSS with under 100 ping always, and ones that are either in UK or France, so not too far away. Thanks for your reply as well.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the make and model of your router? You may then be getting dropped packets.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

It is a Netgear Super Wireless ADSL Router - DG834GT, connected to my computer through an ethernet cable. Regards.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try putting *192.168.0.1* in the web browser. By default, the username is *admin*, and the password is *password*. I'm not totally sure, but under Logs, it may log dropped packets. Try checking that section after the next time you experience the lag.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi thanks for your reply.

In the log, there are many, many entries such as these:

Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:91.121.76.210,27015 - [css2 rule not match]
Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:89.171.18.254,27015 - [css2 rule not match]
Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:89.185.96.33,27015 - [css2 rule not match]
Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:89.202.196.58,27015 - [css2 rule not match]
Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:91.121.91.128,27015 - [css2 rule not match]
Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:91.121.97.109,27015 - [css2 rule not match]
Sat, 2009-08-01 14:16:40 - UDP Packet - Source:192.168.0.2,1787 Destination:91.121.88.211,27015 - [css2 rule not match]

Do they mean packets are being dropped? This was at the time I was playing CSS. Thanks


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry for double post, don't know how to edit..

I think that the entries in the log are caused by rules and exceptions I had set up with port forwarding. I have removed these entries as they never made a difference, and now there are now entries to the log when I play CSS, so maybe I'm not having packet loss. Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

[Off-Topic]I think edits will only work within 30 minutes of the post.[/Off-Topic]

From that log, it sounds like the packets weren't being sent to the server from the ports you opened.


> I have removed these entries as they never made a difference, and now there are now entries to the log when I play CSS,


Are you saying you removed the entries for the ports, but new log entries like what you pasted in your previous post are reappearing?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

> Are you saying you removed the entries for the ports, but new log entries like what you pasted in your previous post are reappearing?


Thanks for the reply. No, I have removed the entries for the ports and now no entries in the log are appearing. The log is empty at all times, when CSS is being played or whenever. So now it is nearly a default setting on the router, no port forwarding, exception or whatever.

I do think it may be something with the router causing the problem or maybe another computer on my network, even though I have tried CSS with other computers switched off. The fact that I can play a LAN with no lag at all must mean it is a network issue. Thanks again.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just purchased a new router to see if that was causing the problem, but it isn't and the lag is still there. 
Also rang my ISP and after much moaning they have increased download and upload speeds, and reduced latency on the line. However this hasn't helped either :upset: Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is your upload bandwidth according to Pcpitstop?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't run the test with that website. It says a firewall is blocking it, but I've disabled all firewalls... speedtest.com gives it as about 0.3 - 0.35 upload speed. 

I have just tried running CSS on a laptop connected to my same home network, and the game runs fine. Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are your network card drivers up to date?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What Anti Virus product are you using?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have just updated my network card drivers, which hasn't helped the problem. Also, I have tried using a wireless adapter to connect to my router instead of an ethernet cable, which hasn't helped either.

I am not using an anti-virus at the moment, I have uninstalled Avast and Mcaffee a while ago. Thanks again.


----------



## flaemfreak77 (May 19, 2009)

Just curious, have you re-installed CS:S recently? I know that the source games can have really weird problems with the only solution being to re-install the game.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. 
I have tried re-installing a few times, but they have been to no avail. Thanks.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

With your netgear DG34GT router, try to port forward the ports.
Port Forward Netgear DG34GT for CSS

You should be running a Anti Virus solution. Try a NOD32 trial version. If you want some free Anti Virus I can list those too.
NOD32 v4 trial


----------



## flaemfreak77 (May 19, 2009)

Well, as a last resort, try un-installing steam then re-installing it and CS:S.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 
Have installed and ran the anti-virus and followed the port forwarding guide, and also reinstalled Steam and CSS, but the problem is still there  Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you still using the Netgear DG834GT? Is it the only external device you are currently using for Internet?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I am still using that router. I am connected directly to it from an ethernet. There is a laptop in the house connected wirelessly to it, which runs CSS fine. The router is the only external device I have, yes.

I tried a new router the other day, but the lag was still there. I also tried connecting to both networks from a wireless adapter instead of a cable, and this didn't help either. Thanks Jason.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad we can help.:smile:

I'm thinking, it very well could be your graphics card (as mentioned in the opening posts of this thread), as it seems like it shouln't be your NIC or Internet connection that's the problem, and it works on your laptop.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

If the problem lies with my graphics card, then is it right that I can play lag-free with high settings and great FPS when I am on a LAN? The game is perfect when played on a LAN with my computer, and all other games seem to work fine with it. Cheers again for your help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that is possible, considering you can join non-LAN servers on your laptop and there is no or minimal lag, correct? Or the only other thing I can think of is your NIC is failing at supporting the fast connection that's needed on servers.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah that's right, my laptop will run the game with none of the same lag.

The network card could be the problem, it sounds logical. Is there anyway I could be sure that this was the issue before I purchased a new one? Especially because I havn't a clue how to install a new one! If it helps, my network card is a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit controller (I think). Thanks again.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried using a different Ethernet cable?


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheers for your reply. I have just found another ethernet cable and tried that, but the lag is still there. Thanks.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know whether this will help or not.. I was looking into network lag and somebody suggested to another user who was having an issue to run a netstat command on cmd. I ran this and it gave quite a lot of entries, don't know whether this is causing the problem or not..
Thanks..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks like from that you are getting a good connection. If you know the IP addresses of the servers you join, then I would also try a *tracert* and pinging the IP address from the command prompt.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. It doesn't seem to be a problem connecting to a server..

Tracing route to 91-121-56-182.ovh.net [91.121.56.182]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 20 ms 19 ms 34 ms cr0.lvsto.uk.easynet.net [195.189.159.244]
3 17 ms 17 ms 18 ms 80.238.63.225
4 23 ms 23 ms 22 ms be2.er11.thlon.ov.easynet.net [195.66.224.43]
5 39 ms 169 ms 23 ms sw1.tc.lon.ovh.net [195.66.224.220]
6 28 ms 26 ms * 20g.vss-1-6k.routers.chtix.eu [94.23.122.66]
7 26 ms 26 ms 32 ms 91-121-56-182.ovh.net [91.121.56.182]


Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

When you join a server type in the console "net_graph 3". Look at loss and choke. 
What are the average numbers that you get?
Loss should be sitting at 0 or a maximum of 5 (anything above and you get jerky movements). Same goes for choke.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

Loss and choke are both 0 throughout my gameplay, apart from in a firefight the choke went up to around 4-5. Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

A choke of 5 can lead to some minor issues, all it means is that your slightly out-of-sync with the server (your bandwidth is been saturated) . Which can cause the jerky movements. The only way is to tweak your rates.
Try the following.
rate 15000
cl_updaterate 101 (60 is also good, and the server have locked this value)
cl_cmdrate 80 (60 also good)

If this improves game play then good, however if it makes it worse then lower the "rate" to about 10000.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have changed the rates to the ones you have given me, and tried a few others, but they have not helped I'm afraid. Some did make the game more laggy, but the jerky player movement that I am experiencing was there nevertheless, no matter what the rates were. Thanks.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to try and purchase a new NIC card and install that, to see if it helps. Does anybody know which card I would need? I've no idea, nor how to install them but will find a guide on youtube. 

However, I have recently connected to my network via a wireless USB adapter, and the problem was still there. So does this mean that the NIC is not the problem? Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a Gigabit NIC for $30. 
Before deciding on a particular NIC, you may find this webite helpful. 

And there is still a possibility that the NIC isn't the problem. It may just be that your graphics card can't keep up with the graphics while playing over the Internet.


----------



## jclarke91 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

I am in the UK, and when searching for that card they seem to be priced at around £60, which is expensive! Also, did you read my edit about the fact that I have tried connected to my network with a wireless adapter, which didn't solve the lag. So maybe this could mean that the NIC is not the problem? Thanks for your help, I just want to make sure this is the problem before I shell out and it doesn't help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, and that makes me think the NIC isn't the problem, especially with a Gigabit NIC.


----------



## towelie77 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry for posting my problems on someone elses but i would just like to let you know, i too am having a problem in css. every 7-10 seconds i get a 0.5-2 second lag spike. it is not a problem with my pc, for i have succesfully played with another router. i believe it has something to do with a problem with port 27015, but i am no computer expert. Also i have tried connecting to the internet with a cable and have had no success, proving it is not a problem wirelessly. this problem is very recent and i have tried many things such as reinstalling steam, un-forwarding ports, testing other routers and trying hardwire connections. I hope this helps both me a jclarke find a solution, and if u you could help that would be phenomenal. Thanks. I will not post specs unless you need them, because they are not the problem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## towelie77 (Aug 17, 2009)

router= linksys - WRT160Nv2
not sure about the modem


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Download and install the PF port checker to see if the ports are open.


----------



## towelie77 (Aug 17, 2009)

Port Number To Check: 27015
Protocol: UDP
Status: Your port is OPEN!

I don't know what is causing lag. but i guess ports are fine...another expert mentioned something about the router frequency or something, not sure. Well i hope you can help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if you told us if you were connected wirelessly or wired. The frequency you were talking about is only for the wireless. I have mine set to auto. 

If you are wireless you should only have G wireless enabled as B or A is terribly slow and is not a good solution for playing online games.


----------



## towelie77 (Aug 17, 2009)

i have mine set to mixed which has never done wrong to me before now, and frequency was not the problem it was auto

im wondering if it could be my upload speed...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What are your speeds according to www.speedtest.net?
Also, try testing your upload bandwidth from Pcpitstop.


----------



## arin kr (Apr 29, 2012)

*NO NO NO HOLD ON BUDDY.... I MIGHT HAVE THE SOLUTION FOR YOU*.
I used to have the same problem, and i searched all over the internet for the solution but none helped until.... i found out what might be causing it myself.
and it might be the same problem.. if you are playing on your laptop. i game for 15-20 hrs lol... so my laptop got overheated every time without me noticing it because my laptop i was so much into the game. it nearly cost me a new hard drive. but luckily i figured out in time.
so i just bought a superb gaming laptop cooling pad. and now lag is goodbye forever.. wooohooo... i'm soooooo happy. i was about to buy a desktop.
was damnnn frustrated while i was searching for the solution whew.. spread this guys. many had this problem.
oh and i hope it helped


----------



## arin kr (Apr 29, 2012)

i think i have the solution. check out my post... down there
!
!
\/


----------

